# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  अगत्य सूचना  फोरम के सदस्यों के लिए ...

## swami ji

मुझे अभी मेरे दोस्त ने मेल से जानकारी दी हे की लेस  वेफर में  भुंड का  चर्बी उपियोग करता हे ,,


"Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है। चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो।
  गब्बर की यही चीख भरी आवाज़ मेरे ज़हन में आई जब आज दोपहर आया एक एस एम एस  पढ़ा मैंने, जो मेरे एक सहयोगी द्वारा भेजा गया था। SMS का संदेश था कि  "Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है।  चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो। " कमाल है ! शायद ही कोई भारतीय परिवार चिप्स आदि  से बच पाया होगा!! मुझे तत्काल कुछ वर्षों पहले का वह समय या...द आने लगा  जब MSG का पता चलने पर मैं हर स्टोर पर किसी खाद्य पदार्थ के पैकेट पर  नज़रें गड़ा कर यह देखने लगा जाता था कि इसमे कहीं MSG तो नहीं। यह देख  वहां का स्टाफ व्यंग्य भरी नज़रें लिए बताता था कि ये सस्ता है सर, ज़्यादा  महंगा नहीं है! मै जब कहता कि कीमत नहीं देख रहा हूँ तो उनकी जिज्ञासा  बढ़ती तब बताता कि यह क्या होता है। आजकल तो बड़े बड़े अक्षरों में खास तौर  पर लिखा रहता है कि No MSG ऐसा ही कुछ वाकया ब्रुक बोंड की चाय-पत्ती के  साथ हुआ था जिस पर पोस्ट लिखी थी मैंने कि किस तरह इतनी बड़ी कम्पनी लोगों  को सरासर बेवकूफ बना रही है। बात हो रही E631 की। मैं दन्न से बाज़ार गया  और Lays के पैकेट देखे कुछ नहीं दिखा। लेकिन मुझे याद आने लग पड़ा था कि इस  तरह के कोड देखें हैं मैंने कुछ दिन पहले। शहर के दूसरे कोने वाल़े एक  सुपर बाज़ार में भी कुछ नहीं दिखा तो स्टोर वालों से इस बारे में बात करने  पर ज्ञात हुआ कि कुछ सप्ताह पहले आयातित चिप्स और बिस्किट लाए गए थे जो अब  ख़त्म हो चुके। तब तक एक जिज्ञासु कर्मचारी कहीं से दो ऐसे पैकेट ले आया  जिन्हें चूहों द्वारा कुतरे जाने पर अलग रख दिया गया था। उन में इस तरह के  कोड थे जिस में वाकई 631 लिखा हुआ है अब मैंने गूगल की शरण ली तो पता चला  कि कुछ अरसे पहले यह हंगामा पाकिस्तान में हुआ था जिस पर ढेरों आरोप और  सफाइयां दस्तावेजों सहित मौजूद हैं । हैरत की बात यह दिखी कि इस पदार्थ को  कई देशों में प्रतिबंधित किया गया है किन्तु अपने देश में धड़ल्ले से उपयोग  हो रहा। मूल तौर पर यह पदार्थ सूअर और मछली की चर्बी से प्राप्त होता है  और ज्यादातर नूडल्स, चिप्स में स्वाद बढाने के लिए किया जाता है। रसायन  शास्त्र में इसे Disodium Inosinate कहा जाता है जिसका सूत्र है  C10H11N4Na2O8P1 होता यह है कि अधिकतर (ठंडे) पश्चिमी देशों में सूअर का  मांस बहुत पसंद किया जाता है। वहाँ तो बाकायदा इसके लिए हजारों की तादाद  में सूअर फार्म हैं। सूअर ही ऐसा प्राणी है जिसमे सभी जानवरों से अधिक  चर्बी होती है। दिक्कत यह है कि चर्बी से बचते हैं लोग। तो फिर इस बेकार  चर्बी का क्या किया जाए? पहले तो इसे जला दिया जाता था लेकिन फिर दिमाग  दौड़ा कर इसका उपयोग साबुन वगैरह में किया गया और यह हिट रहा। फिर तो इसका  व्यापारिक जाल बन गया और तरह तरह के उपयोग होने लगे। नाम दिया गया 'पिग  फैट' 1857 का वर्ष तो याद होगा आपको? उस समयकाल में बंदूकों की गोलियां  पश्चिमी देशों से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में समुद्री राह से भेजी जाती थीं और  उस महीनों लम्बे सफ़र में समुद्री आबोहवा से गोलियां खराब हो जाती थीं। तब  उन पर सूअर चर्बी की परत चढ़ा कर भेजा जाने लगा। लेकिन गोलियां भरने के  पहले उस परत को दांतों से काट कर अलग किया जाना होता था। यह तथ्य सामने आते  ही जो क्रोध फैला उसकी परिणिति 1857 की क्रांति में हुई बताई जाती है।  इससे परेशान हो अब इसे नाम दिया गया 'ऐनिमल फैट' ! मुस्लिम देशों में इसे  गाय या भेड़ की चर्बी कह प्रचारित किया गया लेकिन इसके हलाल न होने से  असंतोष थमा नहीं और इसे प्रतिबंधित कर दिया गया। बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों की  नींद उड़ गई। आखिर उनका 75 प्रतिशत कमाई मारी जा रही थी इन बातों से। हार  कर एक राह निकाली गई। अब गुप्त संकेतो वाली भाषा का उपयोग करने की सोची गई  जिसे केवल संबंधित विभाग ही जानें कि यह क्या है! आम उपभोक्ता अनजान रह सब  हजम करता रहे। तब जनम हुआ E कोड का तब से यह E631 पदार्थ कई चीजों में  उपयोग किया जाने लगा जिसमे मुख्य हैं टूथपेस्ट, शेविंग क्रीम, च्युंग गम,  चॉकलेट, मिठाई, बिस्कुट, कोर्न फ्लैक्स, टॉफी, डिब्बाबंद खाद्य पदार्थ आदि।  सूची में और भी नाम हो सकते हैं। हाँ, कुछ मल्टी- विटामिन की गोलियों में  भी यह पदार्थ होता है। शिशुयों, किशोरों सहित अस्थमा और गठिया के रोगियों  को इस E631 पदार्थ मिश्रित सामग्री को उपयोग नहीं करने की सलाह है लेकिन  कम्पनियाँ कहती हैं कि इसकी कम मात्रा होने से कुछ नहीं होता। पिछले वर्ष  खुशदीप सहगल जी ने एक पोस्ट में बताया था कि कुरकुरे में प्लास्टिक होने की  खबर है चाहें तो एक दो टुकड़ों को जला कर देख लें। मैंने वैसा किया और  पिघलते टपकते कुरकुरे को देख हैरान हो गया। अब लग रहा कि कहीं वह चर्बी का  प्रभाव तो नहीं था!? अब बताया तो यही जा रहा है कि जहां भी किसी पदार्थ पर  लिखा दिखे E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216,  E234, E252,E270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422,  E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473,  E474, E475,E476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494,  E495, E542,E570, E572, E631, E635, E904 समझ लीजिए कि उसमे सूअर की चर्बी  है। और कुछ जानना हो कि किस कोड वाल़े पदार्थ का उपयोग करने से किसे बचना  चाहिए तो यह सूची देख लें || ..................................जानका   ी " श्री बी. एस. पाबला जी " के ब्लॉग से ली गयी है ||
 प्रभात कुमार भारद्वाज"परवाना"
 (समाज सेवक)
 (आल इंडिया नेशनल क्राएम रिपोर्टर

----------


## bhavna singh

काफी रोचक जानकारी है राजवीर जी द्वारा 
आज के इस आधुनिक युग में मनुष्य किन किन चीजों से बचेगा.......
हर तरफ मिलावट लोगों का केवल एक ही लक्ष्य है पैसा कमाना फिर चाहे वो नैतिक हो या अनैतिक ..........................!

----------


## swami ji

> काफी रोचक जानकारी है राजवीर जी द्वारा 
> आज के इस आधुनिक युग में मनुष्य किन किन चीजों से बचेगा.......
> हर तरफ मिलावट लोगों का केवल एक ही लक्ष्य है पैसा कमाना फिर चाहे वो नैतिक हो या अनैतिक ..........................!


*सही कहा आपने भावनाजी .....सब स्वाथ्य  नहीं देखते सिर्फ पेसे इ पीछे  लगे हे ..*

----------


## deshpremi

*मित्र बहुत बढियां जानकारी दी हैं  कृपया मैगी पर भी प्रकाश डालें मैंने श्री राजिव दिक्सित जी के भाषण में सुना था की उसमे भी सूअर के मॉस का रस इस्तेमाल होता हें*

----------


## Raman46

> मुझे अभी मेरे दोस्त ने मेल से जानकारी दी हे की लेस  वेफर में  भुंड का  चर्बी उपियोग करता हे ,,
> 
> 
> "Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है। चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो।
>   गब्बर की यही चीख भरी आवाज़ मेरे ज़हन में आई जब आज दोपहर आया एक एस एम एस  पढ़ा मैंने, जो मेरे एक सहयोगी द्वारा भेजा गया था। SMS का संदेश था कि  "Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है।  चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो। " कमाल है ! शायद ही कोई भारतीय परिवार चिप्स आदि  से बच पाया होगा!! मुझे तत्काल कुछ वर्षों पहले का वह समय या...द आने लगा  जब MSG का पता चलने पर मैं हर स्टोर पर किसी खाद्य पदार्थ के पैकेट पर  नज़रें गड़ा कर यह देखने लगा जाता था कि इसमे कहीं MSG तो नहीं। यह देख  वहां का स्टाफ व्यंग्य भरी नज़रें लिए बताता था कि ये सस्ता है सर, ज़्यादा  महंगा नहीं है! मै जब कहता कि कीमत नहीं देख रहा हूँ तो उनकी जिज्ञासा  बढ़ती तब बताता कि यह क्या होता है। आजकल तो बड़े बड़े अक्षरों में खास तौर  पर लिखा रहता है कि No MSG ऐसा ही कुछ वाकया ब्रुक बोंड की चाय-पत्ती के  साथ हुआ था जिस पर पोस्ट लिखी थी मैंने कि किस तरह इतनी बड़ी कम्पनी लोगों  को सरासर बेवकूफ बना रही है। बात हो रही E631 की। मैं दन्न से बाज़ार गया  और Lays के पैकेट देखे कुछ नहीं दिखा। लेकिन मुझे याद आने लग पड़ा था कि इस  तरह के कोड देखें हैं मैंने कुछ दिन पहले। शहर के दूसरे कोने वाल़े एक  सुपर बाज़ार में भी कुछ नहीं दिखा तो स्टोर वालों से इस बारे में बात करने  पर ज्ञात हुआ कि कुछ सप्ताह पहले आयातित चिप्स और बिस्किट लाए गए थे जो अब  ख़त्म हो चुके। तब तक एक जिज्ञासु कर्मचारी कहीं से दो ऐसे पैकेट ले आया  जिन्हें चूहों द्वारा कुतरे जाने पर अलग रख दिया गया था। उन में इस तरह के  कोड थे जिस में वाकई 631 लिखा हुआ है अब मैंने गूगल की शरण ली तो पता चला  कि कुछ अरसे पहले यह हंगामा पाकिस्तान में हुआ था जिस पर ढेरों आरोप और  सफाइयां दस्तावेजों सहित मौजूद हैं । हैरत की बात यह दिखी कि इस पदार्थ को  कई देशों में प्रतिबंधित किया गया है किन्तु अपने देश में धड़ल्ले से उपयोग  हो रहा। मूल तौर पर यह पदार्थ सूअर और मछली की चर्बी से प्राप्त होता है  और ज्यादातर नूडल्स, चिप्स में स्वाद बढाने के लिए किया जाता है। रसायन  शास्त्र में इसे Disodium Inosinate कहा जाता है जिसका सूत्र है  C10H11N4Na2O8P1 होता यह है कि अधिकतर (ठंडे) पश्चिमी देशों में सूअर का  मांस बहुत पसंद किया जाता है। वहाँ तो बाकायदा इसके लिए हजारों की तादाद  में सूअर फार्म हैं। सूअर ही ऐसा प्राणी है जिसमे सभी जानवरों से अधिक  चर्बी होती है। दिक्कत यह है कि चर्बी से बचते हैं लोग। तो फिर इस बेकार  चर्बी का क्या किया जाए? पहले तो इसे जला दिया जाता था लेकिन फिर दिमाग  दौड़ा कर इसका उपयोग साबुन वगैरह में किया गया और यह हिट रहा। फिर तो इसका  व्यापारिक जाल बन गया और तरह तरह के उपयोग होने लगे। नाम दिया गया 'पिग  फैट' 1857 का वर्ष तो याद होगा आपको? उस समयकाल में बंदूकों की गोलियां  पश्चिमी देशों से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में समुद्री राह से भेजी जाती थीं और  उस महीनों लम्बे सफ़र में समुद्री आबोहवा से गोलियां खराब हो जाती थीं। तब  उन पर सूअर चर्बी की परत चढ़ा कर भेजा जाने लगा। लेकिन गोलियां भरने के  पहले उस परत को दांतों से काट कर अलग किया जाना होता था। यह तथ्य सामने आते  ही जो क्रोध फैला उसकी परिणिति 1857 की क्रांति में हुई बताई जाती है।  इससे परेशान हो अब इसे नाम दिया गया 'ऐनिमल फैट' ! मुस्लिम देशों में इसे  गाय या भेड़ की चर्बी कह प्रचारित किया गया लेकिन इसके हलाल न होने से  असंतोष थमा नहीं और इसे प्रतिबंधित कर दिया गया। बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों की  नींद उड़ गई। आखिर उनका 75 प्रतिशत कमाई मारी जा रही थी इन बातों से। हार  कर एक राह निकाली गई। अब गुप्त संकेतो वाली भाषा का उपयोग करने की सोची गई  जिसे केवल संबंधित विभाग ही जानें कि यह क्या है! आम उपभोक्ता अनजान रह सब  हजम करता रहे। तब जनम हुआ E कोड का तब से यह E631 पदार्थ कई चीजों में  उपयोग किया जाने लगा जिसमे मुख्य हैं टूथपेस्ट, शेविंग क्रीम, च्युंग गम,  चॉकलेट, मिठाई, बिस्कुट, कोर्न फ्लैक्स, टॉफी, डिब्बाबंद खाद्य पदार्थ आदि।  सूची में और भी नाम हो सकते हैं। हाँ, कुछ मल्टी- विटामिन की गोलियों में  भी यह पदार्थ होता है। शिशुयों, किशोरों सहित अस्थमा और गठिया के रोगियों  को इस E631 पदार्थ मिश्रित सामग्री को उपयोग नहीं करने की सलाह है लेकिन  कम्पनियाँ कहती हैं कि इसकी कम मात्रा होने से कुछ नहीं होता। पिछले वर्ष  खुशदीप सहगल जी ने एक पोस्ट में बताया था कि कुरकुरे में प्लास्टिक होने की  खबर है चाहें तो एक दो टुकड़ों को जला कर देख लें। मैंने वैसा किया और  पिघलते टपकते कुरकुरे को देख हैरान हो गया। अब लग रहा कि कहीं वह चर्बी का  प्रभाव तो नहीं था!? अब बताया तो यही जा रहा है कि जहां भी किसी पदार्थ पर  लिखा दिखे E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216,  E234, E252,E270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422,  E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473,  E474, E475,E476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494,  E495, E542,E570, E572, E631, E635, E904 समझ लीजिए कि उसमे सूअर की चर्बी  है। और कुछ जानना हो कि किस कोड वाल़े पदार्थ का उपयोग करने से किसे बचना  चाहिए तो यह सूची देख लें || ..................................जानका   ी " श्री बी. एस. पाबला जी " के ब्लॉग से ली गयी है ||
>  प्रभात कुमार भारद्वाज"परवाना"
>  (समाज सेवक)
>  (आल इंडिया नेशनल क्राएम रिपोर्टर


मिलाबट की दुनियां का पर्दाफास , सही जानकारी दिला रहे है राजवीर भाई /

----------


## love birds

मित्र मैंने कुरकुरे को तो देखा है ये सही है मागे इन कोड के बारे में नहीं सुना मैंने मार्केट में जाकर देखा है तो पता चला की आपकी बात सही है

----------


## swami ji

> *मित्र बहुत बढियां जानकारी दी हैं  कृपया मैगी पर भी प्रकाश डालें मैंने श्री राजिव दिक्सित जी के भाषण में सुना था की उसमे भी सूअर के मॉस का रस इस्तेमाल होता हें*





> मिलाबट की दुनियां का पर्दाफास , सही जानकारी दिला रहे है राजवीर भाई /





> मित्र मैंने कुरकुरे को तो देखा है ये सही है मागे इन कोड के बारे में नहीं सुना मैंने मार्केट में जाकर देखा है तो पता चला की आपकी बात सही है


*धनवाद सभी दोस्तों को जो एस जानकारी  से बढ़ पाए ,,,,*

----------


## Raman46

नकली से बचो असली को पहचानो , यही है इस सूत्रा का मकषद , हमें सावधान रहने की जरुरत है

----------


## bhavna singh

> नकली से बचो असली को पहचानो , यही है इस सूत्रा का मकषद , हमें सावधान रहने की जरुरत है


रमन जी यहाँ पर असली और नकली की बात नहीं है बात है गुणवत्ता की जिसका सीधा असर हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर पड़ता है

----------


## swami ji

> रमन जी यहाँ पर असली और नकली की बात नहीं है बात है गुणवत्ता की जिसका सीधा असर हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर पड़ता है


*सही कहा भावना जी ......रमण भाई ने पहेले  सूत्र पढ़ा नहीं  लगता हे एस लिए ऐसा कहा ,,,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उत्तम जानकारी के लिये राजवीर मित्र का आभार ॥

----------


## Raman46

> रमन जी यहाँ पर असली और नकली की बात नहीं है बात है गुणवत्ता की जिसका सीधा असर हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर पड़ता है





> *सही कहा भावना जी ......रमण भाई ने पहेले  सूत्र पढ़ा नहीं  लगता हे एस लिए ऐसा कहा ,,,*




दोस्त आप अगर गौर करे तो बात बहीं  आएगी असली और नकली की ,आणि की मिलाबट.आज जिस तरह से मिलाबट बाजार में छाई हुई है और हमारे निजी स्वाथ्य से खिलबाड कर रहा एक गंभीर चिंता की विषय बनती जा रही है , किसे असली और किसे नकली माने / आखिर हानि तो हम सब की ही हो रही है ना / उनका क्या जो हमारे साथ इस तरह की मजाक कुछ चंद पैसों के लिए कर रहे है / ये एक अहम् मुद्दा है भाई ,इसे सहज नही लेना चाहिए / धन्यबाद आप सब का

----------


## guruji

कोका कोला में भी पशुओं से प्राप्त स्वादवर्धक पदार्थ हैं
http://www.rense.com/general50/class.htm

----------


## swami ji

> उत्तम जानकारी के लिये राजवीर मित्र का आभार ॥



चाँद भाई आपने मेरे सूत्र भ्रमण किया एस लिए धनवाद ,,,

राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

> दोस्त आप अगर गौर करे तो बात बहीं  आएगी असली और नकली की ,आणि की मिलाबट.आज जिस तरह से मिलाबट बाजार में छाई हुई है और हमारे निजी स्वाथ्य से खिलबाड कर रहा एक गंभीर चिंता की विषय बनती जा रही है , किसे असली और किसे नकली माने / आखिर हानि तो हम सब की ही हो रही है ना / उनका क्या जो हमारे साथ इस तरह की मजाक कुछ चंद पैसों के लिए कर रहे है / ये एक अहम् मुद्दा है भाई ,इसे सहज नही लेना चाहिए / धन्यबाद आप सब का


रमण भाई आपकी भी बात सही हे दोस्त ,,,,,

----------


## swami ji

> कोका कोला में भी पशुओं से प्राप्त स्वादवर्धक पदार्थ हैं
> http://www.rense.com/general50/class.htm


आभार आभार ,,,,,,,
गुरूजी 

जो आप एस सूत्र  में आये और और जानकारी  परत हमें करवाई ...
आपका 
भाई 
राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

Henrietta प्लाजा बर्गर किंग से बर्गर किंग पोषाहार Henrietta NY में पुस्तिका. (बढ़े हुए पेय)


बर्गर किंग वेबसाइट से पोषाहार सूचना ....

कोका कोला ® CLASSIC

उच्च fructose कॉर्न सिरप और / या Sucrose, जल, कारमेल रंग, फॉस्फोरिक एसिड, NaturalÝ जायके, कैफीन. संयंत्र के सूत्रों से ÝNatural जायके.

डाइट कोक ®

जल, कारमेल रंग, फॉस्फोरिक एसिड, सोडियम Saccharin, पोटेशियम Benzoate (स्वाद की रक्षा), NaturalÝ जायके, साइट्रिक एसिड, कैफीन, पोटेशियम साइट्रेट, Aspartame, Dimethylpolysiloxane. संयंत्र के सूत्रों से ÝNatural जायके.

अतिरिक्त जानकारी:

कोला: emulsifer के रूप में एस्टर मसूड़ों हो सकता है. एस्टर गम ग्लिसरॉल, जो जानवर मूल जा सकता है का उपयोग करता है. कोका कोला मानते हैं कि ग्लिसरीन (या तो पशु या शाकाहारी किया जा सकता है) एक घटक है.

http://www.awbi.org/pamp24.htm से


मैं भावना के बिना एक दुनिया में प्रवेश किया गया था, तर्क के बिना, बिना कारण ..... यह बड़ा नारंगी पताका का स्तंभ के आगे - अपने अगले पड़ाव, बर्गर किंग.

यह होगा, जल्दी या बाद में था. आज, मैं सैंडविच कारखाने में मांग पर चेन लिंक कन्वेयर के पवित्र पोर्टलों के माध्यम से चला गया, एक त्वरित दोपहर के भोजन के लिए देख रहे हैं. और अधिक प्राप्त की तुलना में मैं के लिए bargained. क्या आप कर रहे हैं को पढ़ने के बारे में बिल्कुल सच है. कोई नाम नहीं करने के लिए दोषी की रक्षा के लिए बदल रहे थे.

जैसा कि मैंने दूसरे भेड़ों के साथ लाइन में प्रवेश किया, मैं एक और पताका का स्तंभ आगे देखा. यह सफेद पोषण संबंधी जानकारी पैम्फलेट प्रदर्शन पर एक चमकदार काले रंग था. मेरे पिछले स्कूली शिक्षा में कुछ नहीं मुझे इस के लिए तैयार हो सकता है. नीचे उद्धृत सामग्री सीधे उनके मुक्त ब्रोशर से लिया जाता है.

मैं इसे पढ़ना शुरू किया. कितना मुश्किल है कि हो सकता है? बेशक, सब कुछ ("सलाद" छोड़कर) के लिए सभी कैलोरी तीन आंकड़ों में थे. लेकिन सवाल ने मुझे इस पुस्तिका खुला गुना जारी ... "उन सभी सैंडविच में क्या है?" सामग्री चार पैनल पर कब्जा और सभी दर्द छोटे फ़ॉन्ट में लिखा है. शायद आकार में 1 बिंदु. लगभग हर आदमी के लिए जाना जाता परिसर में किया गया था .... और फिर यह मेरे आदेश का उच्चारण वेदी पर मेरी बारी थी ...

'बिक्री सहयोगी' मुझ से कहा, "आज तुम कैसे हैं सर?" मैंने कहा, "काफी अच्छी तरह से, कि, जब तक मैं इस पढ़ा" और मैं आगे क्या आया जब उन्होंने सुना है कि बीमार तैयार किया गया था. उन्होंने कहा, "कैसे के बारे में हमारे कम carb सैंडविच के एक कहा?"

आईने में वसा, अप्रिय दृश्य हम सब हर रोज है पर युद्ध के बारे में सोच रही थी, और छोटे standup पूरे रंग में देख रहे हैं, इस नए सैंडविच के closeup फोटो, मैंने कहा "ज़रूर! बहुत अच्छा लगता है!"

फिर वह मुझे इन शब्दों के बोला, के रूप में हालांकि वह जवाब सुनना उम्मीद: "यह ठीक है, श्रीमान, कि इसके साथ किसी भी रोटी नहीं है?" मैंने कहा "क्या आप एक रोटी के बिना कैसे एक हैमबर्गर बनाने?" वह चुप है, अपने बफर में कोई जवाब नहीं के साथ देखा. तब अंतर्दृष्टि के फ़्लैश मुझे मारा - मैं अपने आप को इस "सैंडविच" खोलने देख सकते हैं और सलाद, टमाटर, और एक कागज आवरण में मांस patties के लिए दो दयनीय बहाने के ढेर मिल सकता है.

इस प्रेरणादायक फ्लैश के परिणाम तत्काल और नाटकीय था. कम से कम एक nanosecond में, मैं ने कहा, "भूल जाते हैं कि मुझे एक असली हैमबर्गर दे!"

अंत में, दुकान में मेरी बारी आई, और मेरे क्रम संख्या बाहर बुलाया गया था. मैं चिपचिपा मंजिल और विज्ञान के प्रयोग करने के लिए मेरे पेय मिल अधिक पीने के गर्त के लिए रवाना trundled. फिर एक मेज पर. मैं अक्सर पढ़ा जब मैं खाने. मेरी पत्नी इसे नफरत है जब वेंडी उन अच्छा 100 साल पुराने अखबार formica में एम्बेडेड प्रतिकृतियां था. मैं तो बस स्वाभाविक रूप से दोपहर के भोजन के के माध्यम पढ़ा होगा.

आज मैं अकेला था, मेरे बीके रसायन शास्त्र सबक साथ अकेले. मैं ... के मना भोजन परमेश्वर के बारे में पहले पढ़ा शुरू कर दिया "बन." सभी संवर्धन सूचीबद्ध सामग्री के साथ समृद्ध आटा ". इस यूरेनियम संवर्धन करने के लिए क्या प्रयोग किया जाता है? फिर पानी, चीनी, खमीर, नमक, और बहुत अधिक है, "प्राकृतिक और कृत्रिम मक्खन स्वाद." यम को yum! मैं पर पढ़ने के ... "आटा कंडीशनर, आटा strengtheners, और अविश्वसनीय रूप से, आटा softeners!" मुझे लगता है कि वे यह मुश्किल एक कारण यह नरम है.

और फिर मैं देख रहा हूँ एक नया एक "कैल्शियम पेरोक्साइड (oxidant.) हाइड्रोजन पेरोक्साइड क्या? रॉकेट ईंधन रॉकेट के शुरुआती दिनों में वापस आ गया था ... इन बन्स मुझे चांद की यात्रा के लिए रास्ता देना होगा शायद नहीं?.

मैं के खाने के लिए, पढ़ने के लिए और व्यंग्य जारी ... "/ पोटेशियम, कैल्शियम iodate" और अधिक. पिछले घटक "संयंत्र स्रोतों से प्राकृतिक स्वाद है." क्या उन स्रोतों पौधों रहे हैं? आप को पता है की अनुमति नहीं कर रहे हैं. और इस के ऊपर दिखाए गए सभी के बारे में एक इंच के बारे में एक पैनल पर उच्च स्थान पर है.

चिकन whopper में, वहाँ बहुत उनके रसायन शास्त्र से अधिक सेट है ... disodium Guanylate "(बल्ला ग्वाना व्युत्पन्न?) और disodium inosinate, रंग, स्वाद चिकन, धूम्रपान स्वाद, और सबसे सभी आम लोगों को आप में मिल सहित द्वारा पीछा अपनी किराने की दुकान में जमे हुए खाद्य पदार्थ. तो यह बेहतर हो जाता है - भले ही नंबर 1 संघटक कमजोर चिकन स्तन है, पिछले मद के रूप में सूचीबद्ध है "पौधे और पशु स्रोतों से प्राकृतिक flavors." क्या? वे हमें वहाँ बता "चिकन के अलावा चिकन में अन्य मांस" है? और क्या स्रोत से इसे से आया है?

मैं यह सब नहीं खराब होगा - किताब खरीदने नहीं है, मुक्त करने के लिए पैम्फलेट मिल जाना.

अंत में, मैं रहस्यमय कोक क्लासिक सामग्री के बारे में पढ़ा.

मैं कभी नहीं इस रासायनिक कॉकटेल के partaken है, और अब मैं भी इसके बारे में खुश हूँ. दूसरे करने के लिए अंतिम घटक कोक क्लासिक में सूचीबद्ध कैफीन है.

आखरी वास्तव में है "पौधे और पशु स्रोतों से प्राकृतिक flavors."

क्या हम भी लगता है कि क्या यह जानवर का हिस्सा से आता है करना चाहते हैं? किसानों आप बता देंगे. "ही नहीं किया हिस्सा चिल्लाहट है कि सूअरों के साथ,

एक कर सकते में पागल गाय, किसी को?

और भूल जाओ, नहीं "यह अपना रास्ता है!"

टेड

(स्कैन अनुरोध पर टेड Twietmeyer द्वारा प्रदान की).


टिप्पणी
दाऊद बै्रन्ट से
3-27-4

जेफ -

तो, अब हम हमारे शीतल पेय में क्या है के बारे में आश्चर्य है. ईमानदारी से, मैं prions की एक खुराक से कोक में कोकीन की एक छोटी राशि है पसंद करूँगी. मैं निगम से पशु सामग्री प्राप्त करने का प्रयास किया है, समझा है कि मैं एक शाकाहारी हूँ. वे दावा है यह एक गुप्त फार्मूला है और वे सामग्री से पता चलता है कभी नहीं द्वारा जवाब. मैंने सुझाव दिया कि वे इसे "prion कोला" बुला शुरू कर देना चाहिए.

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई आपकी भी बात सही हे दोस्त ,,,,,


शुक्रिया दोस्त धन्यबाद

----------


## swami ji

milavat ke sodagar ...

----------


## swami ji

ये मिलावट पे कटाक्ष हे दोस्तों ....



Dudh Me Milawat,

Pani Me Virus,

Cold Drinks Me Kitaknashak,

Saaf Bachi Hai To Sirf “Daaru.,”

Piyo Sir Utha Ke,
Jiyo Ladkhada Ke..

----------


## swami ji

*केमिकल से पकाई जाती हे  हे सब्जी दोस्तों ...*

----------


## master0141

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## swami ji

*केमिकल से पकाई जाती हे  हे सब्जी दोस्तों ...*



नमस्कार मास्टर भाई ...
दिन में एक बार ये सूत्र पर विसित कर  लेना भाई हर दिन नयी जानकारी उपलब्द  होगी भाई ,,,,,
एस मेरा उतसाह बढेगा ,,,

राजवीर

----------


## swami ji

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र


*नमस्कार मास्टर भाई ...
दिन में एक बार ये सूत्र पर विसित कर  लेना भाई हर दिन नयी जानकारी उपलब्द  होगी भाई ,,,,,
एस मेरा उतसाह बढेगा ,,,

राजवीर*

----------


## master0141

> *नमस्कार मास्टर भाई ...
> दिन में एक बार ये सूत्र पर विसित कर  लेना भाई हर दिन नयी जानकारी उपलब्द  होगी भाई ,,,,,
> एस मेरा उतसाह बढेगा ,,,
> 
> राजवीर*


बिलकुल बिलकुल
क्यों नहीं वेसे भी हमारा ही फायदा होगा

----------


## mr.india

*सूत्रधार को उच्चकोटि के सूत्र पर बधाई !*

----------


## swami ji

> *सूत्रधार को उच्चकोटि के सूत्र पर बधाई !*


धन्वाद दोस्त ,,,,

----------


## Amigo.

> *केमिकल से पकाई जाती हे  हे सब्जी दोस्तों ...*


राजवीर जी एक बहुत अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Teach Guru

§ एक उम्दा सुत्र के लिए सुत्रधार को तहे दिल से बधाई  §

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर जी एक बहुत अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद .कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


धयन्वाद दोस्त आपका यहाँ पर आये ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

> § एक उम्दा सुत्र के लिए सुत्रधार को तहे दिल से बधाई  §


धयन्वाद दोस्त आपका यहाँ पर आये ,,,,और मेरा होसला बढ़ने के लिए ...

----------


## master0141

राजवीर बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है


धन्वाद दोस्त ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

मिर्च पावडर में मिलावट ......देखो दोस्तों  हमें मोट के घाट उतारने का तरीका ,,,

----------


## sushilnkt

राजवीर बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## underground

sab jankari ke liye thanks

----------


## Teach Guru

> मिर्च पावडर में मिलावट ......देखो दोस्तों  हमें मोट के घाट उतारने का तरीका ,,,


इसी के कारण हमारे देश के लोग कमजोर हो रहे है.............

----------


## swami ji

> मिर्च पावडर में मिलावट ......देखो दोस्तों  हमें मोट के घाट उतारने का तरीका ,,,


धन्यवाद दोस्त ....सूत्र में आते रहेना ,,,

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है


धन्यवाद दोस्त ....

----------


## swami ji

> इसी के कारण हमारे देश के लोग कमजोर हो रहे है.............


सही कहा मित्र आपने ,,,वरना देश आगे बाधा गया होता ,,,

----------


## swami ji

सरसों के तेल  में मिलावट ,,,,,,

----------


## hotfriendr

bahut badiya mitra

----------


## swami ji

*देखए दोस्तों ..दल पर होती हे मोम की पालिश ....हा हा हा हा हा अ ये हे भारत देश ..*

----------


## prakash85

Rajveer bhai itni badhiya jaankaari dene ke liye dhanyawad aapki jaankari se humnen bahut bahut fayada hoga

----------


## swami ji

> bahut badiya mitra





> Rajveer bhai itni badhiya jaankaari dene ke liye dhanyawad aapki jaankari se humnen bahut bahut fayada hoga


bahot dhanvad  dosto aap sab ka ,,,,,

----------


## Teach Guru

बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है|

----------


## swami ji

> बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है|


धन्वाद  टाच गुरु ....

----------


## swami ji

आज का नया उपडेट ..दोस्तों ..जरुर पढ़े  आप ..

----------


## sushilnkt

तो भाई शॉप पर आते ही सुरु हो जाता हे 
वेध बनकर ... सब का इलाज करने में

----------


## pareek76

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## monieda

बहुत बढ़िया विषय है दोस्त |मजेदार और ज्ञानवर्धक भी |

----------


## jai 123

सुत्र से रोचक जानकारीया प्राप्त हुयी है राजवीर जी
परंतु अभी तक सुत्र का नाम नही समझ पाया हु कृपया स्पष्ट करे

----------


## swami ji

> बहुत बढ़िया विषय है दोस्त |मजेदार और ज्ञानवर्धक भी |





> सुत्र से रोचक जानकारीया प्राप्त हुयी है राजवीर जी
> परंतु अभी तक सुत्र का नाम नही समझ पाया हु कृपया स्पष्ट करे


 *सभी को  धन्वाद  नियामक जी एव सदस्यों  आपका एस सूत्र में आने के लिए आभार ....राजवीर* 



> बहुत हि अच्छी जानकारी से उक्त उम्दा सूत्र.............

----------


## swami ji

*Grahak Jago - Toll Free No's


Jago Grahak Jago
9.30 am to 5:30 pm 	1800-11-4000
Consumer Related Problem
http://core.nic.in
011-23234223 (As rates Applicable)
Email : cmd4@bis.org.in
Hindustan Petroleum
Customer Care 	1800-2333-777
0181-5065000 (Paid Number)
Bharat Gas
Customer Care 	1800-222-725
0181-5065000 (Paid Number)
Indane Toll Free No's 	1800-2333-555
Toll Free No. State Wise : Click Here to View
Railway Complaint
24 Hour Service

Railway Enquiry
24 Hour Service 	1800112511 - Toll Free From BSNL Landline / Mobile.


139 (For All Trains Runs in India) Local Call Rates
131 Local Call Rates

Paid Phone 24x7 Customer Care
011-23340000
011-2334-5500
0112334-4787
011-2334-4773
011-2334-5800
BSNL Nationwide Toll free No 	1800 111111
HDFC Standard Life Insurance
9 am to 9 pm 	1800-209-7777
For Any Query / Request / Feedback on your Existing Policy*

----------


## Raman46

मजेदार और ज्ञानवर्धक भी

----------


## swami ji

> मजेदार और ज्ञानवर्धक भी


*भाई हमें रेपो की आशा नहीं पर  आप हमारे सूत्र में आने के लिए धन्वाद ...*

----------


## swami ji

क्या "नेस्ले" कम्पनी, भारत के बच्चों को "गिनीपिग" समझती है? Nestle Foods GM Content and Consumer Protection

जैसा कि सभी जानते हैं, "नेस्ले" एक खाद्य पदार्थ बनाने वाली महाकाय बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनी है। बच्चों के दूध पावडर से लेकर, कॉफ़ी, नूडल्स और चॉकलेट तक इस कम्पनी के खाद्य पदार्थों की रेंज इतनी बड़ी है कि, भारत के लाखों बच्चे और बड़े नेस्ले कम्पनी द्वारा बनाये गये किसी न किसी खाद्य पदार्थ को कभी न कभी अवश्य चख चुके होंगे। कई परिवारों में नेस्ले की कॉफ़ी, नूडल्स, बिस्किट तथा बेबी फ़ूड नियमित रूप से उपयोग किये जाते हैं।




हाल ही में नेस्ले कम्पनी ने घोषणा की है कि वह भारत में जारी किए जाने वाले अपने उत्पादों में "जेनेटिकली इंजीनियर्ड" (GE) उप-पदार्थ और मिश्रण (Ingredients) मिलाये जाने के पक्ष में है। उल्लेखनीय है कि गत कई वर्षों से समूची दुनिया में GE या GM (जेनेटिकली मेन्यूफ़ैक्चर्ड) पदार्थों के खिलाफ़ जोरदार मुहिम चलाई जा रही है। जिन लोगों को जानकारी नहीं है उन्हें बताया जाये कि GE फ़ूड क्या होता है। सीधे-सादे शब्दों में कहा जाये तो किसी भी पदार्थ के मूल गुणधर्मों और गुणसूत्रों (Genes) में वैज्ञानिक तकनीकों की मदद से छेड़छाड़ अथवा फ़ेरबदल करके बनाये गये "नये पदार्थ" को ज़ेनेटिकली इंजीनियर्ड कहा जाता है। थोड़े में इसे समझें तो उस पदार्थ के ऑर्गेनिज़्म को जेनेटिक इंजीनियरी द्वारा बदलाव करके उसके गुण बदल दिये जाते हैं, एक तरह से इसे डीएनए में छेड़छाड़ भी कहा जा सकता है (उदाहरण के तौर पर घोड़े और गधी के संगम से बना हुआ "खच्चर")। इस पद्धति से पदार्थ के मूल स्वभाव में परिवर्तन हो जाता है।


ग्रीनपीस तथा अन्य पर्यावरण और स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी संगठनों की माँग है कि चूंकि इन पदार्थों के बारे में अब तक कोई ठोस परीक्षण नहीं हुए हैं और इन "अप्राकृतिक" पदार्थों की वजह से मानव जीवन और धरती के पर्यावरण को खतरा है।  कई देशों ने उनके यहाँ "जीएम" खाद्य पदार्थों को प्रतिबंधित किया हुआ है। दिक्कत यह है कि "नेस्ले" जैसी कम्पनी जो कि यूरोप में तो सभी मानकों का पालन करती है और खाद्य पदार्थों की पैकिंग पर सभी कुछ स्पष्ट लिखती है, वह भारत में कानून की आड़ लेकर खुले तौर पर कुछ भी बताने को तैयार नहीं है, यह हठधर्मिता है। एक बार पहले भी कोक और पेप्सी को ज़मीन से अत्यधिक पानी का दोहन करने की वजह से केरल में कोर्ट की फ़टकार सुननी पड़ी है, लेकिन इन कम्पनियों का अभियान और अधिक जोर पकड़ता जा रहा है। विश्व की सबसे बड़ी बीज कम्पनी मोन्सेन्टो और कारगिल ने दुनिया के कई देशों में ज़मीनें खरीदकर उस पर "जीएम" बीजों का गुपचुप परीक्षण करना शुरु कर दिया है। भारत में भी बीटी बैंगन और बीटी कपास के बीजों को खुल्लमखुल्ला बेचा गया तथा मध्यप्रदेश में निमाड़ क्षेत्र के किसान आज भी इन बीटी कपास की वजह से परेशान हैं और कर्ज़ में डूब चुके हैं।


नेस्ले कम्पनी के विपणन प्रबन्धक (एशिया प्रशांत) मिस्टर वास्ज़िक को लिखे अपने पत्र में ग्रीनपीस इंडिया ने कहा है कि चूंकि नेस्ले कम्पनी के करोड़ों ग्राहक भारत में भी रहते हैं, जिसमें बड़ी संख्या मासूम बच्चों की भी है जो आये दिन चॉकलेट और नूडल्स खाते रहते हैं, इसलिये हमें यह जानने का हक है कि क्या नेस्ले कम्पनी भारत में बेचे जाने वाले उत्पादों में जेनेटिकली मोडीफ़ाइड पदार्थ मिलाती है? यदि मिलाती है तो कितने प्रतिशत? और यदि ऐसे पदार्थ नेस्ले उपयोग कर रही है तो क्या पैकेटों पर इस बारे में जानकारी दी जा रही है? एक उपभोक्ता होने के नाते प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को यह अधिकार है कि उसे पता हो कि जो वस्तु वह खा रहा है, उसमें क्या-क्या मिला हुआ है। उल्लेखनीय है कि कई वैज्ञानिक शोधों से यह ज्ञात हुआ है कि जीएम खाद्य पदार्थों के कारण मानव स्वास्थ्य और पर्यावरण पर प्रतिकूल असर होता है। अब जबकि नेस्ले कम्पनी यूरोपियन यूनियन देशों में हर खाद्य वस्तु में "जीई-फ़्री" की नीति पर चलती है, तब भारत में वह क्यों छिपा रही है? यह भेदभाव क्यों किया जा रहा है, क्या भारत के बच्चे, वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगों में उपयोग किये जाने वाले चूहे अथवा "गिनीपिग" हैं? (गिनीपिग वह प्राणी है, जिस पर वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग किये जाते हैं) जब कई बड़ी और बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियों ने स्पष्ट रूप से घोषणा की है कि उनके खाद्य पदार्थों में "जीएम" का मिश्रण नहीं किया जाता, तब नेस्ले को ऐसा घोषित करने में क्या आपत्ति है? जानवरों पर किये गये जीई फ़ूड के प्रयोगों ने सिद्ध किया है कि इसके कारण विभिन्न एलर्जी, किडनी के रोग तथा नपुंसकता में वृद्धि आदि बीमारियाँ होती हैं।


इस सम्बन्ध में ग्रीनपीस इंडिया ने एक "सेफ़ फ़ूड" (सुरक्षित खाद्य पदार्थ) की गाइड जारी की है, जिसमें 16 जाने माने ब्राण्ड्स का समावेश है। इस गाइड में "लाल सूची" और "हरी सूची" है, लाल सूची में शामिल कम्पनियाँ अपने उत्पादों में या तो जीई मिश्रण मिलाती हैं या फ़िर वे यह घोषणा करने में हिचकिचाहट दिखा रही हैं, जबकि हरी सूची में शामिल कम्पनियाँ ईमानदारी से घोषणा कर चुकी हैं कि उनके उत्पादों में किसी प्रकार का "जीएम" मिश्रण शामिल नहीं है। इस सेफ़ फ़ूड गाईड में केन्द्र सरकार द्वारा "जीएम" मिश्रण को आधिकारिक रूप से मिलाने के बारे में अनुमति के बारे में भी बताया गया है। बीटी-बैंगन की तरह ही "जीई" चावल, टमाटर, सरसों और आलू भी केन्द्र सरकार की अनुमति के इन्तज़ार में हैं।

लाल सूची में शामिल हैं, नेस्ले, कैडबरी, केल्लॉग्स, ब्रिटानिया, हिन्दुस्तान यूनिलीवर, एग्रोटेक फ़ूड्स लिमिटेड, फ़ील्डफ़्रेश (भारती ग्रुप), बेम्बिनो एग्रो इंडस्ट्रीज़, सफ़ल आदि, जबकि हरी सूची (सुरक्षित) में एमटीआर, डाबर, हल्दीराम, आईटीसी, पेप्सिको इंडिया, रुचि सोया आदि शामिल हैं। इस सम्बन्ध में अधिक जानकारी सैयद महबूब (syed.mehaboob@greenpeace.org, 09731301983) से ली जा सकती है।

नेस्ले कम्पनी का पिछला रिकॉर्ड भी बहुत साफ़-सुथरा नहीं रहा है, कई बार यह कम्पनी विवादों में फ़ँस चुकी है और 1977 में एक बार तो पूरे अमेरिका की जनता ने इसके सभी उत्पादों का बहिष्कार कर दिया था, बड़ी मुश्किल से इसने वापस अपनी छवि बनाई। नेस्ले का सबसे अधिक विवादास्पद प्रचार अभियान वह था, जिसमें इसने अपने डिब्बाबंद दूध पावडर को माँ के दूध से बेहतर और उसका विकल्प बताया था। इस विज्ञापन की आँधी के प्रभाव में आकर कई पश्चिमी देशों में नवप्रसूताओं ने अपने बच्चों को दूध पावडर देना शुरु कर दिया था, जबकि चिकित्सकीय और वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से माँ का दूध ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना गया है। एक बार स्विट्ज़रलैण्ड में भी इसकी कॉफ़ी के बीज विवादों में फ़ँस चुके हैं, तब माफ़ी माँगकर इसने अपना पीछा छुड़ाया था। हाल ही में नेस्ले कम्पनी ने यूरोपियन यूनियन में कॉफ़ी के जीएम बीजों पर पेटेंट हासिल किया है (http://www.organicconsumers.org/ge/coffee060417.cfm) जिसका ब्राजील के कॉफ़ी उत्पादकों ने कड़ा विरोध किया है, भारत में भी केरल के कॉफ़ी उत्पादकों पर भविष्य में इसका असर पड़ सकता है।

यदि आप भी जागरूक उपभोक्ता हैं तो नेस्ले कम्पनी के भारत स्थित दफ़्तर में फ़ोन लगाकर इसके उत्पादों में जीएम मिश्रण के बारे में पूछताछ कर सकते हैं, कॉल कीजिये 0124-2389300 को। अब तक 10,000 से अधिक लोग इस बारे में पूछताछ कर चुके हैं, शायद इस प्रकार ही सही, नेस्ले कम्पनी भारत वालों के प्रति अधिक जवाबदेह बने। नेस्ले के एक उपभोक्ता ने फ़ोन पर मैगी के टू मिनट नूडल्स के विज्ञापन को लेकर आपत्ति जताई, और खुला चैलेंज दिया कि कम्पनी दो मिनट में नूडल्स बनाकर दिखाये, ताकि भारत भर में हजारों रुपये के ईंधन की बचत हो सके। एक अन्य ग्राहक ने यह अपील की, कि मैगी के पैकेट पर यह बताया जाये कि दो मिनट में नूडल्स पकाने के लिये फ़्राइंग पैन की लम्बाई-चौड़ाई और गैस की लौ कितनी बड़ी होनी चाहिये, कम से कम इस बारे में ही लिख दें… लेकिन न तो कोई जवाब आना था, न आया…।

बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियाँ धड़ल्ले से भारत की ज़मीन से पानी उलीच रही हैं, कोक और पेप्सी शकर के सबसे बड़े ग्राहक हैं (शकर की कीमतें बढ़ने के पीछे एक कारण यह भी है), चीन से आने वाले दूध पावडर में "मैलामाइन" (एक जहरीला कैंसरकारक पदार्थ) होना साबित हो चुका है, सॉफ़्ट ड्रिंक्स में पेस्टीसाइड भी साबित हो चुका है, एक बार "कुरकुरे" को गरम तवे पर रखकर देखिये, अन्त में प्लास्टिक की गंध और दाग मिलेगा, मतलब ये कि इनके लिये कोई कायदा-कानून नहीं है।

कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि ऐसी कोई भी कम्पनी तब तक नहीं सुधरती जब तक कि जनता इसके उत्पादों का बहिष्कार न करने लगे, जब धंधे पर चोट पड़ती है तब ये सारे कानून-कायदे मानने लगती हैं। समस्या यह है कि भारत का उपभोक्ता संगठित होना तो दूर, जागरूक भी नहीं है, और सरकारों को व्यापार के लिये अपनी सभी सीमाएं बगैर सोचे-समझे खोलने से ही फ़ुर्सत नहीं है। इन बड़ी-बड़ी कम्पनियों का तब तक कुछ नहीं बिगड़ेगा, जब तक देश में "बिकाऊ नेता" और "भ्रष्ट अफ़सरशाही" मौजूद है, सिर्फ़ प्रचार पर लाखों डालर खर्च करने वाली कम्पनी, देश के हर नेता को खरीदने की औकात रखती हैं। रही मीडिया की बात, तो उनमें भी अधिकतर बिकाऊ हैं, कुछ जानकर भी अंजान बने रहते हैं, जबकि कुछ के लिये क्रिकेट, फ़िल्मों, सलमान, धोनी, और छिछोरेपन के अलावा कोई खबर ही नहीं है…। जनता ही जागरूक बनकर ऐसे उत्पादों का बहिष्कार करे तो शायद कुछ बात बने

----------


## swami ji

क्या "नेस्ले" कम्पनी, भारत के बच्चों को "गिनीपिग" समझती है? Nestle Foods GM Content and Consumer Protection

जैसा कि सभी जानते हैं, "नेस्ले" एक खाद्य पदार्थ बनाने वाली महाकाय बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनी है। बच्चों के दूध पावडर से लेकर, कॉफ़ी, नूडल्स और चॉकलेट तक इस कम्पनी के खाद्य पदार्थों की रेंज इतनी बड़ी है कि, भारत के लाखों बच्चे और बड़े नेस्ले कम्पनी द्वारा बनाये गये किसी न किसी खाद्य पदार्थ को कभी न कभी अवश्य चख चुके होंगे। कई परिवारों में नेस्ले की कॉफ़ी, नूडल्स, बिस्किट तथा बेबी फ़ूड नियमित रूप से उपयोग किये जाते हैं।




हाल ही में नेस्ले कम्पनी ने घोषणा की है कि वह भारत में जारी किए जाने वाले अपने उत्पादों में "जेनेटिकली इंजीनियर्ड" (GE) उप-पदार्थ और मिश्रण (Ingredients) मिलाये जाने के पक्ष में है। उल्लेखनीय है कि गत कई वर्षों से समूची दुनिया में GE या GM (जेनेटिकली मेन्यूफ़ैक्चर्ड) पदार्थों के खिलाफ़ जोरदार मुहिम चलाई जा रही है। जिन लोगों को जानकारी नहीं है उन्हें बताया जाये कि GE फ़ूड क्या होता है। सीधे-सादे शब्दों में कहा जाये तो किसी भी पदार्थ के मूल गुणधर्मों और गुणसूत्रों (Genes) में वैज्ञानिक तकनीकों की मदद से छेड़छाड़ अथवा फ़ेरबदल करके बनाये गये "नये पदार्थ" को ज़ेनेटिकली इंजीनियर्ड कहा जाता है। थोड़े में इसे समझें तो उस पदार्थ के ऑर्गेनिज़्म को जेनेटिक इंजीनियरी द्वारा बदलाव करके उसके गुण बदल दिये जाते हैं, एक तरह से इसे डीएनए में छेड़छाड़ भी कहा जा सकता है (उदाहरण के तौर पर घोड़े और गधी के संगम से बना हुआ "खच्चर")। इस पद्धति से पदार्थ के मूल स्वभाव में परिवर्तन हो जाता है।


ग्रीनपीस तथा अन्य पर्यावरण और स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी संगठनों की माँग है कि चूंकि इन पदार्थों के बारे में अब तक कोई ठोस परीक्षण नहीं हुए हैं और इन "अप्राकृतिक" पदार्थों की वजह से मानव जीवन और धरती के पर्यावरण को खतरा है।  कई देशों ने उनके यहाँ "जीएम" खाद्य पदार्थों को प्रतिबंधित किया हुआ है। दिक्कत यह है कि "नेस्ले" जैसी कम्पनी जो कि यूरोप में तो सभी मानकों का पालन करती है और खाद्य पदार्थों की पैकिंग पर सभी कुछ स्पष्ट लिखती है, वह भारत में कानून की आड़ लेकर खुले तौर पर कुछ भी बताने को तैयार नहीं है, यह हठधर्मिता है। एक बार पहले भी कोक और पेप्सी को ज़मीन से अत्यधिक पानी का दोहन करने की वजह से केरल में कोर्ट की फ़टकार सुननी पड़ी है, लेकिन इन कम्पनियों का अभियान और अधिक जोर पकड़ता जा रहा है। विश्व की सबसे बड़ी बीज कम्पनी मोन्सेन्टो और कारगिल ने दुनिया के कई देशों में ज़मीनें खरीदकर उस पर "जीएम" बीजों का गुपचुप परीक्षण करना शुरु कर दिया है। भारत में भी बीटी बैंगन और बीटी कपास के बीजों को खुल्लमखुल्ला बेचा गया तथा मध्यप्रदेश में निमाड़ क्षेत्र के किसान आज भी इन बीटी कपास की वजह से परेशान हैं और कर्ज़ में डूब चुके हैं।


नेस्ले कम्पनी के विपणन प्रबन्धक (एशिया प्रशांत) मिस्टर वास्ज़िक को लिखे अपने पत्र में ग्रीनपीस इंडिया ने कहा है कि चूंकि नेस्ले कम्पनी के करोड़ों ग्राहक भारत में भी रहते हैं, जिसमें बड़ी संख्या मासूम बच्चों की भी है जो आये दिन चॉकलेट और नूडल्स खाते रहते हैं, इसलिये हमें यह जानने का हक है कि क्या नेस्ले कम्पनी भारत में बेचे जाने वाले उत्पादों में जेनेटिकली मोडीफ़ाइड पदार्थ मिलाती है? यदि मिलाती है तो कितने प्रतिशत? और यदि ऐसे पदार्थ नेस्ले उपयोग कर रही है तो क्या पैकेटों पर इस बारे में जानकारी दी जा रही है? एक उपभोक्ता होने के नाते प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को यह अधिकार है कि उसे पता हो कि जो वस्तु वह खा रहा है, उसमें क्या-क्या मिला हुआ है। उल्लेखनीय है कि कई वैज्ञानिक शोधों से यह ज्ञात हुआ है कि जीएम खाद्य पदार्थों के कारण मानव स्वास्थ्य और पर्यावरण पर प्रतिकूल असर होता है। अब जबकि नेस्ले कम्पनी यूरोपियन यूनियन देशों में हर खाद्य वस्तु में "जीई-फ़्री" की नीति पर चलती है, तब भारत में वह क्यों छिपा रही है? यह भेदभाव क्यों किया जा रहा है, क्या भारत के बच्चे, वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगों में उपयोग किये जाने वाले चूहे अथवा "गिनीपिग" हैं? (गिनीपिग वह प्राणी है, जिस पर वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग किये जाते हैं) जब कई बड़ी और बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियों ने स्पष्ट रूप से घोषणा की है कि उनके खाद्य पदार्थों में "जीएम" का मिश्रण नहीं किया जाता, तब नेस्ले को ऐसा घोषित करने में क्या आपत्ति है? जानवरों पर किये गये जीई फ़ूड के प्रयोगों ने सिद्ध किया है कि इसके कारण विभिन्न एलर्जी, किडनी के रोग तथा नपुंसकता में वृद्धि आदि बीमारियाँ होती हैं।


इस सम्बन्ध में ग्रीनपीस इंडिया ने एक "सेफ़ फ़ूड" (सुरक्षित खाद्य पदार्थ) की गाइड जारी की है, जिसमें 16 जाने माने ब्राण्ड्स का समावेश है। इस गाइड में "लाल सूची" और "हरी सूची" है, लाल सूची में शामिल कम्पनियाँ अपने उत्पादों में या तो जीई मिश्रण मिलाती हैं या फ़िर वे यह घोषणा करने में हिचकिचाहट दिखा रही हैं, जबकि हरी सूची में शामिल कम्पनियाँ ईमानदारी से घोषणा कर चुकी हैं कि उनके उत्पादों में किसी प्रकार का "जीएम" मिश्रण शामिल नहीं है। इस सेफ़ फ़ूड गाईड में केन्द्र सरकार द्वारा "जीएम" मिश्रण को आधिकारिक रूप से मिलाने के बारे में अनुमति के बारे में भी बताया गया है। बीटी-बैंगन की तरह ही "जीई" चावल, टमाटर, सरसों और आलू भी केन्द्र सरकार की अनुमति के इन्तज़ार में हैं।

लाल सूची में शामिल हैं, नेस्ले, कैडबरी, केल्लॉग्स, ब्रिटानिया, हिन्दुस्तान यूनिलीवर, एग्रोटेक फ़ूड्स लिमिटेड, फ़ील्डफ़्रेश (भारती ग्रुप), बेम्बिनो एग्रो इंडस्ट्रीज़, सफ़ल आदि, जबकि हरी सूची (सुरक्षित) में एमटीआर, डाबर, हल्दीराम, आईटीसी, पेप्सिको इंडिया, रुचि सोया आदि शामिल हैं। इस सम्बन्ध में अधिक जानकारी सैयद महबूब (syed.mehaboob@greenpeace.org, 09731301983) से ली जा सकती है।

नेस्ले कम्पनी का पिछला रिकॉर्ड भी बहुत साफ़-सुथरा नहीं रहा है, कई बार यह कम्पनी विवादों में फ़ँस चुकी है और 1977 में एक बार तो पूरे अमेरिका की जनता ने इसके सभी उत्पादों का बहिष्कार कर दिया था, बड़ी मुश्किल से इसने वापस अपनी छवि बनाई। नेस्ले का सबसे अधिक विवादास्पद प्रचार अभियान वह था, जिसमें इसने अपने डिब्बाबंद दूध पावडर को माँ के दूध से बेहतर और उसका विकल्प बताया था। इस विज्ञापन की आँधी के प्रभाव में आकर कई पश्चिमी देशों में नवप्रसूताओं ने अपने बच्चों को दूध पावडर देना शुरु कर दिया था, जबकि चिकित्सकीय और वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से माँ का दूध ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना गया है। एक बार स्विट्ज़रलैण्ड में भी इसकी कॉफ़ी के बीज विवादों में फ़ँस चुके हैं, तब माफ़ी माँगकर इसने अपना पीछा छुड़ाया था। हाल ही में नेस्ले कम्पनी ने यूरोपियन यूनियन में कॉफ़ी के जीएम बीजों पर पेटेंट हासिल किया है (http://www.organicconsumers.org/ge/coffee060417.cfm) जिसका ब्राजील के कॉफ़ी उत्पादकों ने कड़ा विरोध किया है, भारत में भी केरल के कॉफ़ी उत्पादकों पर भविष्य में इसका असर पड़ सकता है।

यदि आप भी जागरूक उपभोक्ता हैं तो नेस्ले कम्पनी के भारत स्थित दफ़्तर में फ़ोन लगाकर इसके उत्पादों में जीएम मिश्रण के बारे में पूछताछ कर सकते हैं, कॉल कीजिये 0124-2389300 को। अब तक 10,000 से अधिक लोग इस बारे में पूछताछ कर चुके हैं, शायद इस प्रकार ही सही, नेस्ले कम्पनी भारत वालों के प्रति अधिक जवाबदेह बने। नेस्ले के एक उपभोक्ता ने फ़ोन पर मैगी के टू मिनट नूडल्स के विज्ञापन को लेकर आपत्ति जताई, और खुला चैलेंज दिया कि कम्पनी दो मिनट में नूडल्स बनाकर दिखाये, ताकि भारत भर में हजारों रुपये के ईंधन की बचत हो सके। एक अन्य ग्राहक ने यह अपील की, कि मैगी के पैकेट पर यह बताया जाये कि दो मिनट में नूडल्स पकाने के लिये फ़्राइंग पैन की लम्बाई-चौड़ाई और गैस की लौ कितनी बड़ी होनी चाहिये, कम से कम इस बारे में ही लिख दें… लेकिन न तो कोई जवाब आना था, न आया…।

बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियाँ धड़ल्ले से भारत की ज़मीन से पानी उलीच रही हैं, कोक और पेप्सी शकर के सबसे बड़े ग्राहक हैं (शकर की कीमतें बढ़ने के पीछे एक कारण यह भी है), चीन से आने वाले दूध पावडर में "मैलामाइन" (एक जहरीला कैंसरकारक पदार्थ) होना साबित हो चुका है, सॉफ़्ट ड्रिंक्स में पेस्टीसाइड भी साबित हो चुका है, एक बार "कुरकुरे" को गरम तवे पर रखकर देखिये, अन्त में प्लास्टिक की गंध और दाग मिलेगा, मतलब ये कि इनके लिये कोई कायदा-कानून नहीं है।

कहने का तात्पर्य यह है कि ऐसी कोई भी कम्पनी तब तक नहीं सुधरती जब तक कि जनता इसके उत्पादों का बहिष्कार न करने लगे, जब धंधे पर चोट पड़ती है तब ये सारे कानून-कायदे मानने लगती हैं। समस्या यह है कि भारत का उपभोक्ता संगठित होना तो दूर, जागरूक भी नहीं है, और सरकारों को व्यापार के लिये अपनी सभी सीमाएं बगैर सोचे-समझे खोलने से ही फ़ुर्सत नहीं है। इन बड़ी-बड़ी कम्पनियों का तब तक कुछ नहीं बिगड़ेगा, जब तक देश में "बिकाऊ नेता" और "भ्रष्ट अफ़सरशाही" मौजूद है, सिर्फ़ प्रचार पर लाखों डालर खर्च करने वाली कम्पनी, देश के हर नेता को खरीदने की औकात रखती हैं। रही मीडिया की बात, तो उनमें भी अधिकतर बिकाऊ हैं, कुछ जानकर भी अंजान बने रहते हैं, जबकि कुछ के लिये क्रिकेट, फ़िल्मों, सलमान, धोनी, और छिछोरेपन के अलावा कोई खबर ही नहीं है…। जनता ही जागरूक बनकर ऐसे उत्पादों का बहिष्कार करे तो शायद कुछ बात बने

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई में बहिष्कार कर दुगा 
लेकिन आप मेरे को 
ये तो बता दो उसे बात की थी या नहीं की थी

----------


## swami ji

> भाई में बहिष्कार कर दुगा 
> लेकिन आप मेरे को 
> ये तो बता दो उसे बात की थी या नहीं की थी


*जीकर दी थी पर  बाकि सब फोन कर भाई मुझे तुम ,,,*

----------


## swami ji

....................

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है
अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## swami ji

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है
> अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है


*धन्वाद दोस्त आपने सूत्र प्ररिभ्र्मन करते हो ,,*

----------


## swami ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:BangHead:

----------


## swami ji

क्या आप जानते है मात्र एक चेनल पर सरकार खुद के विज्ञापन का कितना खर्चा करती है ?

विज्ञापन दर -
एनडीटीवी - प्रति 10 सेकेंड का रु॰ 3,810/- (साधारण दिन)
आजतक - प्रति 10 सेकेंड का रु॰ 3,720/- (साधारण दिन)
स्टार न्यूज़ - प्रति 10 सेकेंड का रु॰ 2,490/- (साधारण दिन)
IBN7 - प्रति 10 सेकेंड का रु॰ 2,250/- (साधारण दिन)

भारत निर्माण विज्ञापन
समय = 90 क्षण (सेकेंड)
प्रतिदिन (average - slots / day) - 10 प्रतिदिन (min.)

हर विज्ञापन की अनुमानित लागत -
90 X 2500/- = 2,25,000

प्रति चेनल पर प्रतिदिन विज्ञापन पर अनुमानित खर्चा
2,25,000.00 x 10 = 22,50,000.00

यह पैसा सरकार कॉंग्रेस का नहीं मेहनत लोगो द्वारा भरे गए टेक्स का पैसा है
आप टेक्स भरते है क्या इन विज्ञापनों के लिए ?

अब समझ लीजिये की चेनल क्यूँ कोंग्रेसियों के तलवे चाटते है !
चेनल किसी बॉलीवुड भांड की हरामखोरी का भी स्टिंग नहीं कराते क्यूँ की उनसे उन्हें कमाई होती है, अब प्रश्न है चेनलों को स्वामी रामदेवजी से क्या कमाई है ? कुछ नहीं

जागो भारतीयो जागो ......

*यह आकड़ें विभिन्न समाचार चेनलों की विज्ञापन कीमतों और सरकार द्वारा बुक.

----------


## swami ji

*ये सूत्र बांध किया जाता हे दोस्त ,,,,,,,*

----------


## Raja44

भाई जी अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने आप तो सुत्र बंद करके जा रहे हैँ आधी अधुरी जानकारी उपभोक्ता कैसे जागेगा

----------


## swami ji

> भाई जी अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने आप तो सुत्र बंद करके जा रहे हैँ आधी अधुरी जानकारी उपभोक्ता कैसे जागेगा


किसी को आचा नहीं लगेतो क्या करू भाई ...

----------


## jethalal

यार दस रूपये के वेफर के पैकेट में गिनकर दस चिप्स भी नहि भरते, 
सुव्वर की चर्बी हो या ना हो, 
मै तो अपने पैसे किसी भी ब्रांड के वेफर खरीदने कभी बर्बाद नहि करता.
पन आजकल के कोलेज के लड़के-लड़कियों को पता नहि क्या मजा आता है, प्राय: केंटिन से वेफर खरीद के बस खाते ही रहेते है.

----------


## Rated R

> यार दस रूपये के वेफर के पैकेट में गिनकर दस चिप्स भी नहि भरते, 
> सुव्वर की चर्बी हो या ना हो, 
> मै तो अपने पैसे किसी भी ब्रांड के वेफर खरीदने कभी बर्बाद नहि करता.
> पन आजकल के कोलेज के लड़के-लड़कियों को पता नहि क्या मजा आता है, प्राय: केंटिन से वेफर खरीद के बस खाते ही रहेते है.


घर का खाना खाओ और स्वस्थ्य रहो...  :)

----------


## Shri Vijay

जिस देश की सरकार स्वयं निक्कमी और भ्रस्टाचारी हो ,वहा जनस्वाथ की किसको पड़ी ,आज कई प्रकार के शरबतो, आचारो, और भी अनेको प्रकार के खाद्यपदार्थो में किसी न किसी रूप में E100 से E999 तक मिलाया जाता हें , फिर भी यह सब जानते हुए हमारा सरकारी खाद्य विभाग उसे शुद्ध शाकाहार का हरा चिन्ह प्रदान कर रहा हें , जनता के साथ धोकाधडी सिर्फ निर्माता ही नही हमारा सरकारी खाद्य विभाग भी कर रहा हें , आप का यह सूत्र जनजागरण का भागीरथ कार्य कर रहा हें, उसके लिए प्रिय मित्र स्वामीजी आपका हर्दिक धन्यवाद l

----------

